# What was the model number of the old Smith&Wesson .38 spl automatic?



## Murtaugh (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi all:
During the 1970s or thereabouts, Smith & Wesson made an automatic pistol for the .38 spl. I remember considering getting one but never did. 
I've tried to find out which model it is and any info on it but have been unable to do so.
I believe the gun was meant for target only. Apparently it wasn't successful; but I'm guessing about that.


----------



## Hairy Clipper (Nov 3, 2008)

I believe the Model 52 is what you are referring to.


----------



## Murtaugh (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks Harry; you are right!


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

As I remember those shot only .38 wadcutters only.


----------

